# عالم الفن > منتدى المسلسلات >  احداث مهمه من باب الحاره 5

## شمعة امل

*هالسنه الاحداث قويه وشيقه* *وطبعاً اكيد في ممثلين جدد* *الشي المهم أن الجزء الخامس هو أخر جزء*
*ابداء ببعض الأحداث المهمه* 




*الفنــــان قصي خولي* 
*قصي خولي في دور «أبو دياب» الذي يدخل حارة الضبع ليلعب دوراً رئيساً في سير الأحداث، دور «أساسي و مركب»* 
**أعتذار الفنانه رشا التقي ((هدى زوجة عصام الثانية**))* *
**بسبب الحمل*
*يحل محلها الفنانه نجلاء خمري* 

**أيضاً مشاركة الفنانه ناهد حلبي (( بدور ام حاتم** ))*

*(1)* *
**_اول مشاهد باب الحارة خمسة هي دخول ابو حسن الحارة* *بكلمات يقشعر لها الأبدان*
*(2)* *_الخبر الثاني هو جنازة العقيد ( أبو شهاب** )* *
**يعني ابوشهاب مو موجود بالجزء الخامس* 
*(3)* *
**_الخبر المفرح للجميع عودة ابوعصام للحارة* 

*والتوليفة ستكون من خلال العثور على "الحكيم" أبو عصام في أحد المستشفيات بعد فك الحصار عن حارة الضبع*
*(4)**_الخبر الرابع توقعه الجميعه*
*معتز عقيد الحارة*
*(5)**_أخبار متفرقه زواج خاطر وزاوج فريال*

----------


## ابو عوده

:SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## ملكة الاحساس

يسلمو كتير انا كتير فرحانه  لانو  ابو عصام راجع

----------


## shshshs

:SnipeR (99):  :SnipeR (99):  :SnipeR (99):  :SnipeR (99):  :SnipeR (99):

----------


## بنت الشديفات

يسلمووووووووووووو :Cgiving:

----------


## هدوء عاصف

[align=center]شكرا  :Eh S(7): [/align]

----------


## بياض الثلج

ذبحتونا في باب الحارة انا ما شفت ولا جزء منو غير الجزء الاول ومأطش :Cgiving:

----------


## عصي الدمع

يعطيكي العافيه على هالاخبار الحلوه وانا سمعت انه ابو حسن قائد ثوار الغوطه بيموت مممممممم على العموم هياتنا بنستنا بالاحداث

----------


## تحية عسكريه

انا ما بهمني بالحارة الا معتز وأبو حاتم وأبو عصام وكمان أبو دياب "قصي خولي "

----------


## عصي الدمع

نسيت ام جوزيف يا تحيه

----------


## شمعة امل

يسلمووووووو عالمرور 

بيقولو انو مامون سيقتل على ايد فريال بمسدس ام جوزيف بالحلقة الاخيرة .

----------

